# Update: went into a GR Rescue 7 year old Golden boy needs a home



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I saw this too, thanks for posting. 

I hope the owner either finds a great home for her boy or will contact one of the FL GR Rescues and doesn't take him to a shelter....


----------



## RANGE DOG (May 27, 2017)

This is exactly what I'm looking for, new member here, but not on facebook. If he was within 100 miles or so from Ohio,I'm ready.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi RANGE DOG. If you look, this post was from December last year. The dog in question is not likely to still be available.


----------



## RANGE DOG (May 27, 2017)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Hi RANGE DOG. If you look, this post was from December last year. The dog in question is not likely to still be available.


Just saw that, got so exited I missed the date:surprise:


----------

